# Is it normal for us to get 48-60 packages for a 3 hour block?



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

Greetings, 

before i get in to the topic, i will say, yesterday was my first ever run with amazon flex. and it was hugely exciting for me. 

i pulled in, an d saw the racks for each block and was like ooh this will be a piece of cake. alot had what looked like 10-30 packages. I get to mine and i got the most from everyone around me. 56 packages. ( though i did not know that ill i scanned it in. but i did not freak out. 

With this. I did find this part odd. It was a 10:30-1:30 block. at 1 Pm i got a massage saying i should be done without problems at my rate by 1:30 PM i looked in my back, and i still had half my SUV full lol. i was thinking REALLY? 

anyhow at 1:30 it placed me the pickup location as my default next destination. but being this was my first time, i was like HECK NO, im gonna finish this .. and i did. took me 6.5 hours and a 1/4 tank of gas. 

i learned a lot yesterday. but could not help bus wonder, was this normal? 1 stop i needed security clearance, but because i did not, i had to wait for the client to drive to my location to pick up my last package. that took 35 minutes. 

with this out of the way, i will get back to the original question. Me having an SUV. i placed the packages in to it and they all actually fit. thought it was tight. to me 56 packages. in 3 hours seemed kind of excessive. 
even if i streamlined my packages, i looked back and knew it would have taken at least 4 hours. looking at the flex app, i see most of the block pay 3 hours of 60.00 

does Amazon yell at you for going past the 3 hour block? or just if you return packages? aka, you hit your 3 hour mark, then just head back and say WELP, im out of time, these all need to be rescheduled? 

lastly, whats the easiest way to sort the packages? because, one stop i had had 9 orders ( all 1 to 2 packages each. and at different stops. 

example. i stopped at one location it had 2 packages. i scanned them and all was good, went up the street dropped off one package. the next stop was the same address with the same name as the 2 package stop. soi had to come back and drop that one off. but this time i looked at the entire list and saw more packages. so i selected those all, and traveled arrived, scanned, and delivered. all at once. some places like apartment complexes have 3 or more apartments where you can scan them as a group. why would they not have done this for that 1 stop? 


and here is the final thought/question.

My route had 3 areas where i had no signal at all. thus i could not call, nor could i use the app. how do i deliver if i cant scan or call for support? 

love the flex thus far,


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

FWIW ... Read through some of the other threads before posting ... All of your questions are all answered 10 times over again ... That being said ... 2 weeks of Experience will drop that 6.5hr delivery down to under block time ... Welcome aboard.

Start here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-flex-amazon-deliveries.116765/


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't need to go through all the questions as most have been answered in one of the threads. Search for the "tips and tricks" or something like that. If I find it I'll post the link.
Solo1 posted the link.......keep in mind things change frequently so some of the info might be out of date. One item for sure is the block releases. 

The most interesting thing was the app navigating you back to the warehouse at the time your block ended. Never seen or heard that before?
But you should have just followed those instructions. Next time do so.
It's not unusual for the first block or 2 to run over but 6.5 hours is WAY over. They don't care if you go over your block time if you're delivering.
In the past you could bring packages back with no problems. Typically now they expect you to attempt, but with the app directing you back to the station, your location may be doing something different or testing?

I don't do 3 hour blocks at our location but they are offered, mostly in the afternoon. Very little difference in time it takes to do either, just less pay. Another interesting thing you said is $60 for 3 hour blocks. Most 3 hour blocks are $54 at other locations.

No signal.....well, that's a problem. Only work around for that is if you can find a wifi signal to pick up. ATT and Comcast cable customers have some hotspots. The app needs a data connection period and you can't navigate without it.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

Solo1 Thank you. That link answered 98% of my questions. was not sure how to ask the questions. 

CarmenFlexDrive, the reason it took 6.5 hours to deliver was 3 fold

1) a lot of homes in the area did not have clear house numbers making it hard to locate drop off points.
2) some buildings were listed on 1 street, but to access them you had to enter from a different street. 
3) some Delivery points were in a secured location where i had to wait up to 30 minutes for the person to drive to my location in order to pick up the packages ( Security was not allowed to hold packages for clients )

with that, could 50 packages actually be delivered within 3 hours using the tips link there? my next assignment is tomorrow morning. i will see if i can make it within the 3 hour limit.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

1) NEVER wait
2) Arrive at delivery point ... Upper right ? ... Undeliverable as no security access (or something like that) ... Done ... Move on
3) check access notes within the app
4) you are just making major rookie mistakes that will fix itself within weeks.

I have never been part my 4hr blocks and only use the whole time if I'm BS AROUND ... I usually finish my blocks 1-1.5hr before my block ends ... Just go through the threads and you'll be like Damn, why didn't I do this, Damn why didn't I do that, Damn NOBODY would waited 30 mins to try to get in a secured area ... Remember if it's secured and you need an access code that they KNOW they didn't give you, Mark it undeliverable, no access .

BTW 50 Pac can be delivered in 3hrs ... Even knowing what your about to know will cut your time, to at least block time.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I just did a block today with 62 packages and I finished in 2.5 hours. It doesn't matter how many you get it depends on how many stops and how close they are together. If it really took you over 6 hours to do 56 packages that is awful. I have been doing this for 3 months and the longest it has taken me is 30 minutes past my time. You should never go over you time by more then a hour.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm not laughing at him because it is a major rookie move ... But 6.5hrs is Effin funny ... I see him standing at a gated community having lunch waiting for someone to drive in ... The OP could have pushed anybody's number, said amazon delivery and they would have let them in .


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mogcabul ... A friend just sent me this ... Let us know how this goes.

Wow! Please make a comment for them to contact support so they can get paid the additional amount for the block. I just found out that they're doing this if you email them.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

Solo1, rookie move is right. as never doing this type of work before and being my VERY first time doing it. its funny, but some people who might try this line of work would give up and say its not worth it. to me, with no training , i thought my first day went very well  

yes, 6.5 hours is very excessive. but other than the training videos. and a few youtube videos. I pretty much had no idea what i was doing. 

only waiting was at the secured site. ( a refinery ) 

tomorrow, i will let you know if i can get it done in 3 hours or less  

I do give you all permission to laugh. as i was not mad, i just did not notice how long i took until i was done. 

as for the last post, im not quite sure what your telling me?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's not the package count; it's the number of stops. I bet you had 30-some.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

i had only 1 stop that had 9 packages. the rest were single package stops. so subtract 9 - 56 and that's my stops 48 stops


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mogcabul ... Email support and tell them what you told us and that it took you 6.5hrs to finish the 3hr route ... They know your exact route and time you finished ... And respectfully try and request compensation for the added hours ( if you want ) ... I've never heard anyone getting paid to go over their block, but my friend says she has ... Or you can just say lesson learned and do better next time ... Which is pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

How close were are your stops? I had 62 packages today but all the stops were in a few mile radius of each other!


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

a lot were close, but there were a few that were up to 5 miles apart.

Solo1 Right now, im taking this as a lesson learned. tomorrow, i will see if i can improve my deliveries by doing what the sticky says. and doing what i learned the hard way yesterday  I will see if i can get it done within the 3 hour block. i will report it here once im done.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mogcabul said:


> i had only 1 stop that had 9 packages. the rest were single package stops. so subtract 9 - 56 and that's my stops 48 stops


That's not what you said in your original post. All those apartment complexes you mentioned with 2 deliveries together really count as one stop (even if they are separate lines on the screens and the pins are 100 yards apart, which happens).

More significantly is that you've seen something new we haven't heard before, where the app is telling you to stop delivering when you hit the 3 hour mark -- I wonder if this is a California thing, where some state labor law is making them paranoid about unpaid work even for ICs. I'll be curious to hear if this is more widespread, although I don't think most drivers go long on their route times very often.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

aahhh... ok. i assumed that if they went to different apartments they were separate, so i can scan those in as a group?


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I got a 72 package one the other day so it does happen sadly =/


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

update: i got 41 packages today. I Grouped them by street and then when i went out of the FC to the parking lot i reshuffled by largest group to smallest. took about 20 minutes to do. Then i looked up the streets on mapquest. and boom, i pulled them in 1.2 hours !!!! WOOO HOO!!!

I think i could have finished faster, but i got some streets mixed up. and ended up looping a couple times. but over all the pinned this route in no time. took a route for tomorrow, i will see if i can do that one faster. 

at no time did i need to drive fast, and at no time did i feel rushed. at no time did i break any laws. THIS JOB IS AWESOME!!!!!! ( till tax time )


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mogcabul said:


> aahhh... ok. i assumed that if they went to different apartments they were separate, so i can scan those in as a group?


Sure you "can" if you want to -- but my point is for logistical purposes, they basically count as one stop because they're all in the same location.



Mogcabul said:


> update: i got 41 packages today. I Grouped them by street and then when i went out of the FC to the parking lot i reshuffled by largest group to smallest. took about 20 minutes to do. Then i looked up the streets on mapquest. and boom, i pulled them in 1.2 hours !!!! WOOO HOO!!!


It's very cyclical -- next week they'll break something in the app and your day will suck, or the warehouse will be all messed up and your day will suck, or you'll get two nasty-gram Customer Expectation emails from Amazon and your day will suck.... then it will be good again.

I've been very happy since changing warehouses recently, but today they sent out the email saying we're going to the snapping of photos for unattended deliveries here.... ugh. But such is life.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Mogcabul said:


> update: i got 41 packages today. I Grouped them by street and then when i went out of the *DS* to the parking lot i reshuffled by largest group to smallest. took about 20 minutes to do. Then i looked up the streets on mapquest. and boom, i pulled them in 1.2 hours !!!! WOOO HOO!!!
> 
> I think i could have finished faster, but i got some streets mixed up. and ended up looping a couple times. but over all the pinned this route in no time. took a route for tomorrow, i will see if i can do that one faster.
> 
> at no time did i need to drive fast, and at no time did i feel rushed. at no time did i break any laws. THIS *GIG* IS AWESOME!!!!!! ( till tax time )


Fixed it for you. FC is a fulfillment center whereas you work out of a delivery station.

It's not the number of packages that's important. It's the number of stops. You can have 100 packages and only 1 stop. It makes for a quick delivey. On the other hand you can have 40 packages and 40 stops. It makes for a totally different day.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

DERP! yeah... DC...  

I figured out what happened with the return to DC from Wednesday. i was showing i had 48 packages on my route. but i scanned in 47. one package was in the big bag of prescanned packages. but that one was not scanned in. I got to an address where the scan and unscanned package were like Right next to each other. thats when i found out one of the packages were not scanned in so i could not scan it as delivered. 

Support asked for the package number, assigned it to me and marked it as delivered. only thing was, they marked it as a return to the DC as undelivered even though i delivered it. i was talking to the man as i handed it to him personally and was on the phone with support. 

anyhow, after i delivered my last package i went back to the DC, went in and told them that i had delivered the package, and they said they would note it and it should go away by midnight my time.  

sure enough it went away. and i got paid. i was watching my email closely just in case something happened.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DS - Delivery Station. DC - Distribution Center.

If you find a package not scanned after leaving the warehouse, you can "PICK UP" any additional packages by scanning it at anytime before delivering your last package. It's in the options where you would find Home, Pick Up, Offers, etc. After swiping finished, you can proceed to the delivery address and add the additional duplicate address to the same stop and deliver everything together.

What warehouse do you work out of?


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Mogcabul said:


> Greetings,
> 
> before i get in to the topic, i will say, yesterday was my first ever run with amazon flex. and it was hugely exciting for me.
> 
> ...





Mogcabul said:


> Greetings,
> 
> before i get in to the topic, i will say, yesterday was my first ever run with amazon flex. and it was hugely exciting for me.
> 
> ...


You are driving an suv... that's your first mistake warehouse workers will have special racks for you every time. You will be getting more packages spending more on gas and getting paid the same.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

impoorlikeyou said:


> You are driving an suv... that's your first mistake warehouse workers will have special racks for you every time. You will be getting more packages spending more on gas and getting paid the same.


I don't think having an SUV is a mistake ... I use my SUV also ... We get the bigger boxes that may not fit in the smaller vehicles but we all get about the same ... The smaller vehicles my get more envelope type packages than the bigger boxes ... At least that is what I noticed from our station .


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> I don't think having an SUV is a mistake ... I use my SUV also ... We get the bigger boxes that may not fit in the smaller vehicles but we all get about the same ... The smaller vehicles my get more envelope type packages than the bigger boxes ... At least that is what I noticed from our station .


i have been doing flex for almost a year and have noticed atleast at my WH that SUV and Truck drivers get 70+ packages on a regular basis. i drive a prius and have never gotten more then 50 =) i spend 4 dollars on gas and finish in 2 hours. last time a lady driver dared to question why she was getting so many packages to a bluevest and that was the last i ever saw of her and she was a regular.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Every region is different because I get normally 40-50 and have always finished my 4hr blocks 1-1.5hrs before block time on average ... Again ... I'm speaking of my experience.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

Suv had nothing to do with my first day, on Sunday im going to retrace my route on video and upload it. then i want to see who would have done that route not knowing the area in 3 hours? your about to experience the reality of point Richmond California. 

you will see why it took me 6.5 hours to locate all the homes i had to deliver too. do not judge a book by its cover. you need to know an area you deliver too or it might take longer than you may think.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

impoorlikeyou said:


> You are driving an suv... that's your first mistake warehouse workers will have special racks for you every time. You will be getting more packages spending more on gas and getting paid the same.


As usually, this depends on the WH. Here they don't do it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

impoorlikeyou said:


> i have been doing flex for almost a year and have noticed atleast at my WH that SUV and Truck drivers get 70+ packages on a regular basis. i drive a prius and have never gotten more then 50 =) i spend 4 dollars on gas and finish in 2 hours. last time a lady driver dared to question why she was getting so many packages to a bluevest and that was the last i ever saw of her and she was a regular.


They don't have Flex in China.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They tried to give me 75 yesterday. The first thing I do now is look at the pick sheet and count them up. I asked the girl, "Are you sure I can deliver all these in 4hrs. ?" They will always tell you they are grouped together. She took the last 20 off and I believe she made a 3hr block out of them. I could be wrong on that. But that's what I over heard her say to someone as she was walking away. So 55 pax and 44 stops and I had 20 minutes to spare but a 40 minute drive back to the wh for 3 returns. 15 was for friday holiday traffic.

Completed 20 blocks now, three were less than 4hrs. One took 6.5 hrs /67 paxs and the apt complex mentioned below, another 5hr. Everything else was at or less than.

Packing the car is key.

Having 2 or 3 pax's at one stop and you go threw your car three times looking for the other pax that is not there will waste your time. 

Larger Apartment complexes waste your time. Some people that put your block together think having 4 or 5 deliveries is like one residentcial house. SMH... Best thing is goto the leasing office and ask for a map, have pax with you and maybe they will hilite the map for you. then pray they are not on the third floor with no elevator and after you get to the top its at the very end of the hall. Shall I just jump off now to save time ?

Security will waste your time, however look at all the pretty houses. 

Calling support will waste your time. Please support, don't take that personal. Its just a fact.

And having to many pax is a safety issue, as us males will general speed, especially when were new.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> They don't have Flex in China.


funny cuz the bluevest was actually a chinese guy... sooner or later you and everyone els will realize you have zero rights and are worthless to amazon 1 screwup or give anyone a attitude and your gone.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> They tried to give me 75 yesterday. The first thing I do now is look at the pick sheet and count them up. I asked the girl, "Are you sure I can deliver all these in 4hrs. ?" They will always tell you they are grouped together. She took the last 20 off and I believe she made a 3hr block out of them. I could be wrong on that. But that's what I over heard her say to someone as she was walking away. So 55 pax and 44 stops and I had 20 minutes to spare but a 40 minute drive back to the wh for 3 returns. 15 was for friday holiday traffic.
> 
> Completed 20 blocks now, three were less than 4hrs. One took 6.5 hrs /67 paxs and the apt complex mentioned below, another 5hr. Everything else was at or less than.
> 
> ...


so you left 20 packages behind? LOL good luck! you know that just counted against the packages you leave behind right? workers at DLA5 will always smile and do exactly what you tell them cuz that is what they are told to do. to be non confrontational that doesn't mean they arent going to ding the shit out of you for refusing to take 20 packages.

PS. ask the manager (army guy) he is one of the few managers in DLA5 that will tell you the truth instead of just babying you like the others do then dinging you behind your back.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> I don't think having an SUV is a mistake ... I use my SUV also ... We get the bigger boxes that may not fit in the smaller vehicles but we all get about the same ... The smaller vehicles my get more envelope type packages than the bigger boxes ... At least that is what I noticed from our station .


Suvs get more at bf5. The people at the gate radio to the blue vest how big your car is and they assign you a gate based on it.

I once got 29 packages and the SUV next to me had 56. I know stops are what matters but even with 29 stops there is no way he had that few


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

impoorlikeyou said:


> *so you left 20 packages behind*? LOL good luck! you know that just counted against the packages you leave behind right? workers at DLA5 will always smile and do exactly what you tell them cuz that is what they are told to do. to be non confrontational that doesn't mean they arent going to ding the shit out of you for refusing to take 20 packages.
> 
> PS. ask the manager (army guy) he is one of the few managers in DLA5 that will tell you the truth instead of just babying you like the others do then dinging you behind your back.


It wasn't like that. Reread how I wrote that. It's not like I just left them without telling anyone, smh. Her and I agreed. Maybe it did, but as of now I don't know about it. It's all in how one presents your self.

I'm more curious about what they / he , Army guy would say about bots or anything else to auto refresh.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I once got 29 packages and the SUV next to me had 56. I know stops are what matters but even with 29 stops there is no way he had that few


It's never taken me more than 3 hours to deliver a 4hr block ... Averaging 40 packages ... My experience.


----------

